
Ask HN: Has Dropbox been compromised recently? - alrtd82
I just received an alert from a (paid) Internet surveillance service, stating:<p>Site WWW.DROPBOX.COM<p>&quot;Your email address has been found compromised online. We monitor online properties to identify the illegal trading and selling of your personal information, and unfortunately we have found a match that may indicate possible identity theft.&quot;<p>I closed Dropbox a while ago, and the pwd was a randomly generated one. False positive or a hack surfacing just now? Anyone noticed suspicious activity related to their Dropbox account ?
======
seanieb
No. There have been a bunch of "leaks"/"dumps" claiming to be from Dropbox
posted on pastebin for the last two years or so. Most are just rehashed from
other pw dumps.

Troy hunt:
[https://twitter.com/troyhunt/status/599150465335431169](https://twitter.com/troyhunt/status/599150465335431169)

And this latest FUD came from leakedsource.com, who published a list that was
claiming to be Dropbox usernames and hashes, but if they did their due
diligence they would have notice that the list was in fact Tumblr. They issued
a correction later:

[https://twitter.com/LeakedSource/status/732225976210472961](https://twitter.com/LeakedSource/status/732225976210472961)

